# hum...ptit problème avec Grub.

## groutchopok

Bon voila j'ai terminé l'install complete de la gentoo (bootstrap, emerge system, recompilation kernel...emerge grub et tout le tralala...)

mais j'ai un chtit problème à la configuration de grub!

-au niveau matériel : j'ai 2 dd (un de 15 et un 80 Go) le 15Go est le master tandis que le 80 est le slave.

-->mon BIOS ne reconnait pas mon 80Go

le MBR se trouve donc sur le 15Go.

la gentoo est installé sur le 80Go

/boot --> /dev/hdb1

/        --> /dev/hdb2

Soit : 

niveau logiciel j'ai fait cette config :

-------------------------

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdb2

title=Slack  # (mon ancienne distrib  :Surprised: )

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda1

-------------------------

c la premiere fois que j'utilise grub.

faut il que je mette /dev/hdb2  bootable? (avec fdisk)

que signifie (hd0,0) pour grub : le premier disque/ premiere partoche ou bien le mbr sur le premier disque???

si kk1 pouvait m'aiguiller...

avant j'utilsais toujorus Lilo, mais d'apres ce que j'ai pu lire, Grub est netement plus performant donc je m'y met.

----------

## groutchopok

ah oui j'oubliais : 

au démarrage il me met l'invite grib de loading

pi 

Error=21

et ça bloque là.   :Sad: 

----------

## erianor

21 : "Unknown boot failure"

This error is returned if the boot attempt did not succeed for reasons which are unknown.

 :Laughing:  j'adore les docs....

Juste une question, il me semble que quand on installe grub on lui indique le disque et la partition sur lequel il va se loger, tu te serais pas rater à ce niveau (dans ton cas hd1,0 si j'ai bien compris) ?

----------

## groutchopok

bah ecoute je vais essayer plusieurs truc...

mais c lourd car quand ça foire je dois redémarrer avec le livecd de la gentoo et refaire un chroot...

enfin là j'en profite pour faire quelques emerges en même temps!   :Surprised: )

ps : trés locace la doc grub...  :Wink: 

----------

## -JeaN-

sur ton hdb1 tu as mit quoi comme fs ?

----------

## groutchopok

ext2 pour hdb1 (/boot)

ext3 pour les suivants.

sinon (hd0,0)  ça veut dire "première partition sur hda"   ou "mbr sur hda"????

comprend pas trop...

----------

## erianor

Moi j'ai compris première partition.

----------

## groutchopok

bon ben si kk1 est volontaire pour me faire rapidement une conf valable de grub...no problem.

suffit de lire mon premier post   :Smile: 

hum sinon je vais revenir à Lilo...je le connais mieux.

----------

## DuF

y a tout de très bien expliqué là => http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/build.xml#doc_chap16 (section GRUB)

----------

## groutchopok

c quoi ce dawa?

dans la doc "english" ils disent d efaire ensuite le grub.conf...

dans la doc "française" ils parlent de menu.lst

Sympa la traduc'!!!   :Laughing: 

bon la question c'est : lequel est le bon?   :Confused: 

----------

## DuF

celui qui marchera  :Smile: 

moi perso pour le moment je n'utilise pas grub donc j'en sais pas plus !

----------

## arlequin

 *groutchopok wrote:*   

> c quoi ce dawa?
> 
> dans la doc "english" ils disent d efaire ensuite le grub.conf...
> 
> dans la doc "française" ils parlent de menu.lst
> ...

 

En fait, la dernière mouture de grub utilise le fichier 'grub.conf'... donc c'est celui là qu'il faut modifier. Mais fais un lien symbolique de grub.conf vers menu.lst (ln -s grub.conf menu.lst).

----------

## groutchopok

bon il me fout toujours l'error 21 là c lourd!

j'ai essayé Lilo à la place il m'envoie chier...plein de 01 01 01 sur l'ecran pour moi ça veut dire qu'il detecte pas un des 2 disques. super je pensais pas que lilo avait besoin que le biso detecte les 2 disques...

ça me lourde grave tout ça!  

bon une soluce...est ce qu'il serait possible que j'installe la partoche /boot sur mon 15Go et le reste sur mon 80Go? ça pourrait résoudre mon problème?

j'ai modifié la config de grub,  dans l'executable de grib j'ai lancé root (hd1,0) et setup (hd0) et tout a fonctionné...enfin c ce qu'il m'a dit. car quand j'ai rebooté : bam!   error 21.

alors j'ai hélas bien l'impression que c môsieur ce fout de moi et qu'il faut en effet que mon BIOS lui detecte les 2 durs pour qu'il fontcionne...

c pour ça que je pense à booter sur mon 15Go (avec la partoche boot dessus) et gardé le reste sur le 80go...

enfn bref.

c la fête   :Confused: 

----------

## DuF

une MAJ du bios ne résoudrait pas plus simplement ton souci ?

si il y en a une dispo bien sûr !

----------

## erianor

Si tu plantes avant de voir la liste des options ton problème n'est peut-être pas dans le grub.conf mais dans le paramétrage de grub, tu sais quand tu as une invite "grub>" et que tu tapes des trucs du genre :

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd1,0)

grub> quit

----------

## groutchopok

justement...ça fait plusieurs fois que je vais sur le site...et ya pas de maj récente qui me reglerait le pb!   :Surprised: (

bon là ma soluce d'installer /boot sur le 15Go ça a marché...pour booté ma slack   :Surprised: (

je commence à en avoir un peu marre   :Confused: 

mais je persévère!!!   :Surprised: )

il semblerait qu'il me reste une chtite erreur dans ma conf de grub...souhaitons le!

----------

## groutchopok

CA MARCHE!!!

 je savais bien qu'on pouvait démarrer linux installé sur un dur non reconnu...à partir d'un autre chtit dur reconnu.

bon bah c cool  :Very Happy: 

a part qu'il me faut recompiler un noyau maintenant pour le reste.  

et en plus j'ai accès à mes deux systèmes. moué c cool.

en fait grub est mieux que lilo!  au moins on peut bidouiller!   :Wink: 

----------

## arlequin

Si ta Slackware est installée sur le premier disque (15Go), tu peux toujours copier le kernel de ta gentoo sur cette partition et modifier le grub.conf en fontcion. Genre:

> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-gentoo idebus=100

et plein d'autre trucs... (si qqun peut compléter)

----------

## groutchopok

bon là j'ai démarré ma gentoo et il m'a dit quer devfs n'était pas mis dans le kernel...

je l'ai oublié   :Embarassed: 

euh...elle est  où cette option dans le menuconfig?  j'ai pas envie de chercher...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## groutchopok

je précise : mon noyau est un 2.4.19.

y a cette otion là dedans?

aprce que là je chercher mais je dois etre aveugle...   :Confused: 

----------

## arlequin

Dans le mennu 'FileSystem', tu as:

- /proc file system support

- /dev file system support (EXPERIMENTAL)

----------

## groutchopok

oui et ben dans le 2.4.19 il y est pas...ou alors j'ai oublié de cocher un option exterieure à ce menu?

j'en sais rien...

j'ai bien /proc

et /dev/pts

mais pas /dev file systeme support...

 :Confused: 

----------

## arlequin

Faut cocher l'option

Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers

dans le premier menu   :Wink: 

ps: je sais, j'aurais dû le dire tout de suite !

----------

## groutchopok

ah bah vi    :Rolling Eyes: 

ça y est je recompile et pi c bon!   :Surprised: )

merci!   :Wink: 

----------

